# BMQ - April 2011



## kmcneil (11 Mar 2011)

Well, I figure I can be the one to start a thread for this BMQ course.

I swear in March 31st and start BMQ on April 11th, I believe. Anyone else on here have the same kind of dates?


----------



## Sizzle709 (11 Mar 2011)

I write my CFAT and do all my other necessities on March 17th so I'm hoping I will get roughly the same dates as you.


----------



## kmcneil (11 Mar 2011)

To my understanding, this is a BMQ people were already picked for. The recruiter said someone must have dropped out and I got their spot.


----------



## GMK (11 Mar 2011)

May I ask what your job offer was for?


----------



## kmcneil (11 Mar 2011)

Marine Engineering Mechanic.


----------



## GMK (12 Mar 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## kmcneil (12 Mar 2011)

GMK said:
			
		

> Congrats!!!



Thanks!


----------



## kmcneil (13 Mar 2011)

Alright, so I have a question.

I know Easter weekend is during my BMQ course. Now, it is within the first 5 weeks which i know you are confined to the base, but would this weekend be given off and would family be able to visit during this time? I am asking this mainly because my 19th birthday is on Good Friday, so it would be nice.

Thank you.


----------



## NazTheEternal (13 Mar 2011)

I have been called in for the April 11th BMQ - Field Artillery


This might be the wrong place to ask this, but what happens after BMQ? Are we given a few days off before we go to our SQ/MOC?


----------



## Luke O (13 Mar 2011)

kmcneil said:
			
		

> Alright, so I have a question.
> 
> I know Easter weekend is during my BMQ course. Now, it is within the first 5 weeks which i know you are confined to the base, but would this weekend be given off and would family be able to visit during this time? I am asking this mainly because my 19th birthday is on Good Friday, so it would be nice.
> 
> Thank you.



I wouldn't count on it.




			
				NazTheEternal said:
			
		

> I have been called in for the April 11th BMQ - Field Artillery
> 
> 
> This might be the wrong place to ask this, but what happens after BMQ? Are we given a few days off before we go to our SQ/MOC?



I just finished BMQ on March 10th, the guys from my platoon that are doing SQ start March 15th, so not much of a break there.


----------



## kmcneil (14 Mar 2011)

NazTheEternal said:
			
		

> I have been called in for the April 11th BMQ - Field Artillery
> 
> 
> This might be the wrong place to ask this, but what happens after BMQ? Are we given a few days off before we go to our SQ/MOC?



Congrats on getting accepted in, Naz!

Did you receive any more info on if the course is in St. Jean or Borden? I was too excited to ask any questions so I'm going to head in to the Recruiting Center tomorrow for more information.


----------



## Lively18 (14 Mar 2011)

ARGH!!! you guys are making me sad :'( my thumbs are getting tried of twiddling i am so anxious to get the call to go swear in and my course date. Oh well i guess it just a matter of "hurry up and wait" its only been 18 months since i applied and 10 since i did my medical and interviews. 

Congrats to everyone who is on their way.


----------



## NazTheEternal (14 Mar 2011)

kmcneil said:
			
		

> Congrats on getting accepted in, Naz!
> 
> Did you receive any more info on if the course is in St. Jean or Borden? I was too excited to ask any questions so I'm going to head in to the Recruiting Center tomorrow for more information.



I did ask a few questions, but I figured I would get more when I go to Swear In and sign my docs


----------



## kratz (14 Mar 2011)

kmcneil said:
			
		

> Did you receive any more info on if the course is in St. Jean or Borden?



RegF BMQ is no longer offered in Borden, once the current course graduates at the end of March 2011. All further RegF BMQ courses will be offered at CFLRS St Jean.


----------



## Manowar (14 Mar 2011)

You guys are in for quite the experience. I did my BMOQ at St Jean 2 summers ago, and as far as I know, much of the material is the same. Basic training is basic training, although i know that BMOQ was much much more focused on leadership and is a few weeks longer. 
I wouldn't fully count on leaving your floor on any weekend, let alone the base, especially during the first 5 weeks. I know people who weren't able to leave for 10 weeks. They can take your leave pass away on the Friday afternoon if they feel like it, and some instructors do. So don't go booking hotels and train tickets and stuff unless you have your signed leave pass in hand, or you can accept the possibility that you might lose your weekend at the last minute and be out that money. 
 A lot of the first few weeks are more focused on learning the overall routine. You'll get used to things pretty quick, and some may find it very overwhelming. Personally, my first night in the Mega was very nerve racking. The building is effing huge, and you start getting yelled at the second you step through the big green doors. There's yellow lines on the floor that you have to walk along, just like in prison movies. It's definitely a lot to take in, especially if you're totally new to the military experience.

You won't be issued anything until towards the end of week 1 as far as i can remember, so bring a few sets of clothes to wear, both during the first week and for weekends off. They take away your cell phones and electronics for the whole INDOC period, so don't expect to be able to call your girlfriend or whatnot every night. Bring a few calling cards with you because there's payphones on every floor, and you only have occasional access to the Canex during indoc to buy more. Don't bring any snack food, because having it up on your floor is against the rules, and god help you if you get caught. Don't bring any knives (pocket knives are fine, and even useful) or booze either, because they search your stuff when you first get there. Porn mags are off limits too, but there's some newspapers in the Canex that have some naked ladies in em (for desperate times). That's something i wish i knew from the start, because i only noticed it on grad week. You can bring a laptop, and once you get it back after indoc, they don't check any of saved videos you have, so you can use your imagination...

Other than that, just keep your head up and push through. Your instructors, depending on how sadistic they are, will mess with you constantly. Just suck it up and take it with a smile. Some people break down under the stress, so if you notice others falling behind, then help them out. That's one thing the instructors look for - that you can be a team player. Just remember that your platoon is only as strong as its weakest member. Take it easy on those who have a hard time, because they WILL improve. You just have to help them along. The ones who aren't cut out for it will be weeded out as the course goes on. 

Most importantly, enjoy the shit out of your course. Sometimes, it's really, REALLY gonna suck. But the shittiest times also usually have the funniest stories. And i guarantee that on graduation day, when you're standing shoulder to shoulder with each other, you're gonna be more proud of yourself than you've ever  been  before. 

Good luck, and have a good course ladies and gents. Hope this helps.


----------



## Griffon (14 Mar 2011)

Manowar, that piece of art you just wrote brought back some pretty fantastic memories!  It's definitely true, the crappy times in basic, like orienteering out in Farnham in the middle of December and walking on a back-bearing for an hour and a half at oh-dark-stupid (I wanted to shoot that guy), make for some of the best memories.  Or the time we got in crap during drill class and the sergeant decided we were going to practice turns and inclines on the march in double time...he tried to demo it and screwed it up a few times, which led to us having to do it until we had it perfected an hour later!

Oh, the memories.  It's stuff that will stick with you forever, and put the occasional smile on your face when you look back on it and think "remember when...that really SUCKED!".

Don't sweat the small stuff, keep perspective while you're on course and all will be well.

Good Luck!


----------



## NavyHopeful (15 Mar 2011)

Does anyone know where I can find the dates for BMQ or if they have been released yet?  I have saved this link to CLFRS ( http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp ) but the last course started on March 7, 2011.  I am hoping that I have been merit listed for my trades (Sonar Tech, NWTech, and MarEngMech), but I still haven't heard anything yet.

I've got my back against the wall at the moment because my EI runs out at the end of March, and I'm not sure if I'll have a job by then.

Anyone have a beacon of hope for me (other than patience is a virtue and keep up with my PT, because I'm already doing that...)

If I'm over-stressing about this, please feel free to tell me.  I can take it.

Thanks guys and gals.

Rev


----------



## aesop081 (15 Mar 2011)

Knowing the dates of any future BMQ courses will not help your situation.


----------



## NavyHopeful (15 Mar 2011)

I know it won't help.  I'm gonna have to live off of savings or hope that something comes up REAL quick.  I was hoping, albeit (possibly) uselessly, that they may call for the "In Demand/Accepting Applications" trades within the next week or two.  I know of a couple people who I've talked to that they managed to get a date for April 11, 2011 or so for their BMQ courses to start, but I think that these are people who are either top of the list or there were a few drop outs for the BMQ run in April.

In any case, my wife and I are expecting our first child in July, and I was hoping I'd be able to let her know if I'd be done BMQ before then or not.  I noticed that the website I posted had both the anticipated start dates and the completion dates, but they only go up to March 7, 2011.  I was wondering if anyone had more updates dates and/or where I could find them.

Personally, I think I'm driving myself crazy with the waiting...  I'm waiting for the CF, waiting for the baby, looking for a job...  At least the PT is something to look forward to.

Rev


----------



## aesop081 (15 Mar 2011)

NavyHopeful said:
			
		

> I know it won't help.  I'm gonna have to live off of savings or hope that something comes up REAL quick.  I was hoping, albeit (possibly) uselessly, that they may call for the "In Demand/Accepting Applications" trades within the next week or two.



There is no way to tell you which BMQ you would be on, if any, even if you had the entire year's list in front of you.


----------



## kmcneil (15 Mar 2011)

Even if you get "the call" your swearing in may not be for 2 months later and your BMQ could be 6 months later. My case of getting the call and having BMQ less than a month later is very rare, I believe.

The extra PT I've been cramming in really sucks. I was practicing beforehand but not at a rate to be in great shape. I'm running and working on the push-ups and sit-ups every day.

Cardio is my biggest problem. I'm the, now former, back shift worker in "ye ole local Mcdonald's". Now, I live in a small town. Imagine being surrounded by all the Mcdonald's you could eat and having nothing else to do but eat (worked with a guy who wasn't very talkative). Oh, did I mention it is 100% FREE. I stopped eating it right after my medical when the tech said my blood pressure was borderline.

I didn't get overweight or anything from it, but I noticed it took a toll on my shape. My runnings getting a lot better since quitting.


----------



## OBigD (16 Mar 2011)

Got called today! Start BMQ Apirl 11 with kmcneil!


----------



## Lively18 (16 Mar 2011)

GRRRR....what position did you get your call for?


----------



## OBigD (16 Mar 2011)

I was called for NWT. I was told the 10 guys in my area that went NE TECH and NWT got their calls today and we are all going April 11 together.


----------



## Lively18 (16 Mar 2011)

Where are you from cause i applied for NWT in Dec. of 2009 and was merit listed in August of 2010 and i still havent gotten a call


----------



## aesop081 (16 Mar 2011)

Lively18 said:
			
		

> Where are you from cause i applied for NWT in Dec. of 2009 and was merit listed in August of 2010 and i still havent gotten a call



Its not because one person gets the call that you will too.......no matter where they are from.


----------



## Lively18 (16 Mar 2011)

I know it doesn't matter where i am from, it is all a matter of where you are on the merit list, its just nerve racking sitting here seeing all these guys getting calls for the same trade that i am merit listed for. I was told by the recruiter last year that if my medical and interviews had been a few weeks earlier that i would have had a real good chance of going then. Im not trying to say that i should/deserve to be called, i just do want to have to wait another year. Just nerves getting to me i guess. Congrats to all those who got their call and i hope to see you there  , im going to go into the RC tomorrow.


----------



## ringknocker82 (16 Mar 2011)

Lively18 said:
			
		

> Where are you from cause i applied for NWT in Dec. of 2009 and was merit listed in August of 2010 and i still havent gotten a call



BigD was accepted to niagara college, therefore his application is different from most SEP positions. You can't really compare your applications unless you have an acceptance letter to a college DND recognizes.


----------



## Lively18 (16 Mar 2011)

In Fact i am going SEP as well i have Acceptance to MI so i hope that does make somewhat of a difference in helping me


----------



## jwtg (16 Mar 2011)

Manowar said:
			
		

> ......Porn mags are off limits too, but there's some newspapers in the Canex that have some naked ladies in em (for desperate times). That's something i wish i knew from the start, because i only noticed it on grad week. You can bring a laptop, and once you get it back after indoc, they don't check any of saved videos you have, so you can use your imagination...
> ...



FROM CFLRS WEBSITE:


> Prohibited articles:
> Here is a list of prohibited articles:
> 
> Fire arms or edged weapons (switch-blade knives, knives with blades longer than 6 inches)
> ...



What kind of advice do you think you're offering here- ways to break explicit rules without getting caught?  
You think your backalley porn resources during basic were consistent with the values of the Canadian Forces?  I thought somewhere in training you were taught that honesty, integrity and accountability were important...yet here you are, advising others on how to survive BMQ/BMOQ by failing miserably in those key areas of character.  You figure to be an Officer?  A leader in the forces?  And this is your advice to recruits?

You should be ashamed.

Secretive ways to access pornography when it's forbidden- doesn't that sound like a problem for a CF member?  

You're training people to end up news stories- getting nailed for accessing porn on DND computers, or whatever other outlet this kind of behaviour will encourage and lead to.


I'm not here to start a debate about the CF's rules on porn, or about the morality of porn in general, or what you should/shouldn't do on your OWN time, but anyone here with any amount of integrity knows that circumventing the letter of the law in order to get your fix is wrong.


If you can't go without porn for the length of BMQ/BMOQ, you should probably seek professional help.  I heard a presentation by a recovering drug addict once, where he spoke about his freefall into addiction.  A question from the crowd was 'How do I tell if I'm addicted?'  He answered 'See if you can go 3 months without drinking/drugs/porn/whatever you're concerned about it.  That's an indication.'

(I don't diagnose addiction, and I don't pretend the above formula does either, but it can certainly be an indicator of a deeper problem.)

Any prospective recruits- do yourself a favor and disregard Manowar's advice- run the course, do it without porn.  You'll be better for it. 
Master your sexuality- don't let it master you, or you'll find yourself on a wrong side of a workplace porn investigation some day.

[/rant]


----------



## OBigD (16 Mar 2011)

Good luck Stacked! I'm sure we will cross paths at CFLRS sometime soon!


----------



## kmcneil (16 Mar 2011)

OBigD said:
			
		

> Got called today! Start BMQ Apirl 11 with kmcneil!



That's awesome!

Do you agree that the time we have to prepare, physically and mentally, is short? I have so many things to do before I leave.


----------



## OBigD (16 Mar 2011)

kmcneil said:
			
		

> That's awesome!
> 
> Do you agree that the time we have to prepare, physically and mentally, is short? I have so many things to do before I leave.



It is definitely a shock to be going so fast, though the road has been a long one. I am completely satisfied with my trade and career path. The time to prepare is short to say the least. I tried to prepare as much as I could over the past few months (yes, even without a guarantee of a job offer) for this exact reason. I can't say it was more beneficial... I over prepared and wanted to go to BMQ so bad, that my patience wore thin and everyday the phone didn't ring was excruciating. As far as mental and physical preparedness, I am as ready as I will ever be. As far as home life, that is what I need to focus on these next few weeks.

It's nice to have a fellow milnet friend embarking on the same path (navy) at the same time.

I would like to say "see you on the way up to CFLRS" but noticed you are from NS so I will say "see you at CFLRS" instead


----------



## Lively18 (16 Mar 2011)

OBigD said:
			
		

> ... I over prepared and wanted to go to BMQ so bad, that my patience wore thin and everyday the phone didn't ring was excruciating. As far as mental and physical preparedness, I am as ready as I will ever be.



I am the same way, everyday the phone doesn't ring makes me itch more and more, congrats to those that are going to the early BMQ, as for Stacked, hey me and you could end up going together as i am from NS as well, as for the rest of you, hope to see you around at CFLRS and Good Luck and keep you heads up!


----------



## OBigD (16 Mar 2011)

Lively18 said:
			
		

> I am the same way, everyday the phone doesn't ring makes me itch more and more, congrats to those that are going to the early BMQ, as for Stacked, hey me and you could end up going together as i am from NS as well, as for the rest of you, hope to see you around at CFLRS and Good Luck and keep you heads up!



Likewise Lively! I consider myself lucky to get the early call...but don't let it discourage you. We are few and far between by the looks of it. The major hiring has yet to begin so hang in there, there is no need to worry at this point. Be optimistic and patient. 

I look forward to the possibility of meeting you and Stacked at CFLRS


----------



## Lively18 (16 Mar 2011)

I just hope its sooner then later, i tell you patience really is a virtue. 

Hope to see you there OBigD You will here me jump for joy from here when i get the call  GL and HF


----------



## ringknocker82 (17 Mar 2011)

Lively18 said:
			
		

> In Fact i am going SEP as well i have Acceptance to MI so i hope that does make somewhat of a difference in helping me



Lively18, 
It sounds like you have all your ducks in a row and are just waiting for them to quack. BigD is my hubby, so I know all the hoops he's had to jump through to get this job. So, I feel for you. Just hang in there, it will be worth the wait. My last post was my way of trying to make you feel better about the situation, but clearly that backfired. Remember the good ol' military motto, 'hurry up and wait'.  Good luck and hopefully the wait isn't too long.


----------



## Lively18 (17 Mar 2011)

Yea, but most ducks quack when you squeeze them for answers  ;D these ones don't, unfortunately. Oh, well just keep watching the phone and hoping for the best i guess, im going into the CFRC today here in halifax to see if i can squeeze some ducks  ;D

.....And sorry Stacked i thought he meant you were from NS my mistake, But yes hopefully we get on the same BMQ at least then i will have some one there with a little bit of familiarity (albeit text on a forum).


----------



## OBigD (17 Mar 2011)

Lively18 said:
			
		

> Yea, but most ducks quack when you squeeze them for answers  ;D these ones don't, unfortunately.



LOL, lively... I couldn't have said it any better.

Happy St. Patty's day!  :st.patty:


----------



## Lively18 (17 Mar 2011)

lol, good luck at the mega OBigD look forward to seeing you around sooner rather then later.

Happy St. Patties  :st.patty:


----------



## squidink (17 Mar 2011)

Wow!  The word's out. I heard well on Friday afternoon and will see 2 of you at BMQ. Congratulations!

I wonder if the early notice is for SEP.  Are we all SEP?


----------



## OBigD (17 Mar 2011)

squidink, I am an NCMSEP applicant. I can't speak for kmcneil but that is a good possibility as well. I know the others in my area that got calls are also SEP. I have an acceptance to a Civi College locally, no MI for me. 

However, congrats to you my friend! Where are you from?


----------



## kmcneil (17 Mar 2011)

Just created a Facebook group. Its named "Basic Military Qualification - St. Jean - April, 2011". Anyone who has been picked to go can join!


----------



## kmcneil (17 Mar 2011)

Well, I changed my number one application choice to Marine Engineering Mechanic during my interview. The Captain was very helpful in doing so. It was what I wanted to be all along but I figured I wasn't good enough academically for it. Turns out that I met the requirements for it but we never talked about it in depth, or about SEP. He just said I'll make it your number one choice now and thats it. Well, I am fresh out of high school and certainly have no course on being a MAR-ENG so I'm not entirely sure how it will work. The whole SEP thing confused me.


----------



## Lively18 (17 Mar 2011)

Well, i didn't get "the Call" but i was in to CFRC today and they showed the the screen that said i have received a job offer. They said that it would be a couple of days before i got the actual call with all the details, then i will know for sure. My assumption though is that i will be going on the same BMQ as the rest of you. Although you know what happens when you Ass(out of)u(and)me things. Lets just hope for the best and i hope to see you all up there.n


----------



## OBigD (17 Mar 2011)

kmcneil, I don't think you'll be in SEP. As per the forces web site....

BASIC OCCUPATIONAL QUALIFICATION TRAINING 

On completion of the BMQ, MAR ENG MECHs attend Naval Environmental Training at the Canadian Forces Fleet School in either Halifax, Nova Scotia, or Esquimalt, British Columbia. Training takes approximately five weeks and includes:

Naval history and organization
Shipboard firefighting and damage control
Watchkeeping duties
Seamanship

The second portion of training takes place at the Canadian Forces Fleet School in Esquimalt, British Columbia. Training takes approximately 13 weeks and includes the following topics:

Common engineering practices and publications
Liquid contamination detection
Safe working attitudes and practices
Machinery lubrication
Use of hand tools
Maintenance of valves and gaskets
Systems familiarization

Looks like you're going to beat me and squid to the ship


----------



## OBigD (17 Mar 2011)

Lively18 said:
			
		

> Well, i didn't get "the Call" but i was in to CFRC today and they showed the the screen that said i have received a job offer. They said that it would be a couple of days before i got the actual call with all the details, then i will know for sure. My assumption though is that i will be going on the same BMQ as the rest of you. Although you know what happens when you Ass(out of)u(and)me things. Lets just hope for the best and i hope to see you all up there.n



HA! see lively, patience is a virtue. Did they say what job, or just that you had an offer? Congrats! though now instead of waiting for 'the call' it's going to drive you more crazy in anticipation of all the details. Sounds like an April BMQ for sure. Our tiny group is growing  ;D


----------



## kmcneil (17 Mar 2011)

Thats what I was figuring.

Sounds like I'll be getting on a ship sooner, but at least we'll all be heading to BMQ together. 

As I said before, I made a Facebook group for those who would like to join!


----------



## Lively18 (17 Mar 2011)

Im pretty sure it said NWT but i cant say for sure, i was just excited to see Job offered lol


----------



## Lively18 (17 Mar 2011)

oh and mcneil i searched for the facebook group and couldnt find it


----------



## kmcneil (17 Mar 2011)

Whats your real name? I'll add you as a friend and then send you an invite.


----------



## Lively18 (17 Mar 2011)

Brandon R. Lively.....anyone going on BMQ is welcome to add me  :nod:


----------



## kmcneil (17 Mar 2011)

Lively18 said:
			
		

> Brandon R. Lively.....anyone going on BMQ is welcome to add me  :nod:



I think I found you. I sent a friend request.

I found the right account if your profile picture is of a baby and a stuffed bear. 

Also, my full name is Kyle McNeil. Feel free to add me.  :nod:


----------



## Lively18 (17 Mar 2011)

the baby is my son, and well the stuffed bear....is well.....in fact a stuffed bear  ;D


----------



## kmcneil (17 Mar 2011)

You're from Lower Sackville?

Thats a coincidence. My girlfriend lives there and I go there quite often.


----------



## Lively18 (17 Mar 2011)

really? what a small world


----------



## squidink (18 Mar 2011)

OBigD said:
			
		

> However, congrats to you my friend! Where are you from?



I'm from the Owen Sound, Ontario area, 6 or 7 hours from Kingston.

Looks like I'm wrong - 4 of us in total! Missed you OBigD. Sorry, guy.


----------



## Lively18 (18 Mar 2011)

Yea, 4 of us and seems like if we ever end up on the same ship that we will be working very close to one another, all of us are NE Tech or NWT lol


----------



## OBigD (18 Mar 2011)

Squidink, I spent about 5 years in Barrie and the rest of my life in Niagara. Been to Owen Sound many times.

Lively, kmcneil is a MAR ENG MECH so he will be down below while we brave the cold and wet  ;D


----------



## Lively18 (18 Mar 2011)

Lol, what a wuss   JK mcneil. Both my Father (27 years in (still in)) and my Grandfather (26 Years in (Deceased)) were/are MEM's so i have respect for what they do its not easy


----------



## kmcneil (18 Mar 2011)

Yes, you guys can enjoy your nice fresh air while I have my ears ringing off from the noise, am covered in all kinds of dirt and have to maneuver through cramped areas.  ;D

Also, if the ship were ever to be struck and sunk, guess who is the first to go!


----------



## Lively18 (18 Mar 2011)

lol, awww poor mcneil, hey you never know my dad could be the one to train you


----------



## kmcneil (18 Mar 2011)

Or worse.. My girlfriend's Dad is a Marine Engineer, too.  :facepalm:


----------



## Lively18 (18 Mar 2011)

lmao, wow that would really suck  :facepalm: just hope you get posted to a different ship


----------



## kmcneil (18 Mar 2011)

On the bright side, I've literally found the perfect way for him to not think his daughters boyfriend is a loser.


----------



## Lively18 (18 Mar 2011)

fair enough.


----------



## Precept (24 Mar 2011)

Just got a phone call from the CFRC. They just wanted to let me know that according to the computer, I have a job offer, but can't give me the specifics until tomorrow or Monday. She said they were moving as fast as possible to load me on the April 11 BMQ. So if that happens, add one more guy from Halifax to the April 11 BMQ! My offer will be for MP, as it's the only trade I applied for. 

Hopefully this falls into place and I see you folks there. 

PS- Talk about short notice! But I like it!


----------



## Booty22 (25 Mar 2011)

Glad to see alot of people getting their calls and offers. 

I had my interview, medical and aptitude test on March 17th. 

Everything checked out perfect(yay) know it's the waiting game, my recruiting officer said it would be roughly 2 to 3 weeks before I get a call. 

I'm looking very forward to joining and the call can't come quick enough. 

I applied for Mar eng mec and sonar op. 

I already have a trade in Industrial ( Millwright) Mechanic, so I really hope to get accepted as the Marine egineer mechanic.


----------



## OBigD (25 Mar 2011)

Precept - Keep us updated. Good luck! Sounds like you might just make the April 11 date. Nice job getting MP as well. That was one of my choices originally.

Booty22 - It's hard to say when you can expect a call. Some of us were anticipating April and got early selection in March. It's all on their time now. April is almost upon us so I wouldn't worry too much. You're Millwright should help you out A LOT!


----------



## Booty22 (25 Mar 2011)

Thanks ObigD, yeah I'm not too impatient, but I do really want to starty BMQ asap.


----------



## OBigD (25 Mar 2011)

Booty22 - I was the same way. Let me tell you, even when you get the call, it's not any easier. Now that I know I start in 2 weeks, I want to start more than I did before I knew I was going! lol


----------



## Booty22 (25 Mar 2011)

Yeah I hear you about that. I just like having a date to give work my notice. And to get a few things straighten out while I'm gone.


----------



## TTopp (25 Mar 2011)

i am also going for Mar Eng Mech, took My CFAT on March 22 and now just waiting to finish up the rest. Hopefully i will get to join some of you guys this summer as well and see you in the fleet some time soon.


----------



## Booty22 (25 Mar 2011)

@TTop

Sweet man, hope you get your call asap, check back when you to see if well be going at the same time.

Where are you from? I'm currently residing in St.Johns Newfoundland


----------



## TTopp (25 Mar 2011)

Will do. and im from London Ont.
I called my file manager to get an update and he is on leave till April 4th so im hoping i can get some info or book my fitness test and medical through someone else.


----------



## Booty22 (25 Mar 2011)

I only had to do an aptitude test, interview and a medical. No fitness test.


----------



## G.McDonnell (25 Mar 2011)

Hey, I swear in on April 6th, leave April 9th and begin on April 11th!! guess ill see you there! what trade are ya?


----------



## OBigD (25 Mar 2011)

G.McDonnell - See you at BMQ. Where are you from, we may even be on the same flight. Us April BMQ guys have a facebook group going too if you're interested.


----------



## G.McDonnell (26 Mar 2011)

Yeah i want to get on that facebook group! im from Vancouver. cant wait to meet up with you guys!


----------



## Adam134 (26 Mar 2011)

I'm selected for enrollment after April 1st, so I'll probably not be making it to the April 11th basic but there's rumour of an April 25th basic which may work out.. Oh and I'm getting into MP.


----------



## Precept (26 Mar 2011)

Adam134 said:
			
		

> I'm selected for enrollment after April 1st, so I'll probably not be making it to the April 11th basic but there's rumour of an April 25th basic which may work out.. Oh and I'm getting into MP.


When did you do your MPAC?


----------



## Precept (28 Mar 2011)

Got "the call" today. Attending April 11 BMQ for MP. Can't wait!


----------



## TTopp (28 Mar 2011)

congrats everyone. My file manager is on leave till April 4th so guess im waiting on him now. i might make a switch with my selection to and add in sonar op. im interested in ASW.
Anyways im hoping to see you guys sometime in your 14 weeks there, i dont wanna be waiting to long.


----------



## Domterran (28 Mar 2011)

Adam134 said:
			
		

> I'm selected for enrollment after April 1st, so I'll probably not be making it to the April 11th basic but there's rumour of an April 25th basic which may work out.. Oh and I'm getting into MP.



There is one and I'm on it !


----------



## Lare (28 Mar 2011)

I guess I'll be one of the few non-Navy tech people there. Got my call today for 11 April BMQ 

My trade is SigOp/ACISS.


----------



## G.McDonnell (28 Mar 2011)

Lare join the fb group!


----------



## NavyHopeful (28 Mar 2011)

> There is one and I'm on it !



There is a BMQ round starting on April 25th???  Is it just a rumour or is it true???

I'm hoping to get the call for either course in April, so this news would be awesome for me!!!

Rev


----------



## EastCoastDreamer (29 Mar 2011)

Hoping to get my "call" very soon. I hate this waiting game but i know it will be worth it!


----------



## Booty22 (29 Mar 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> The April 25th BMQ has been confirmed.


.   


 ;D awesome news!   I plan on going down to the recruiting office on Monday april fourth.


Just to check in and see where I will be fitting in, weather it'll be in April or at anther date.

I'm hoping for April 25th.


----------



## George89 (29 Mar 2011)

Received the call a week ago. I'll be swearing in April 12th and reporting to St. Jean April 23rd!

All the waiting and worrying finally paid off. Now getting through BMQ.....

Anyways, good luck to everyone who is waiting to hear back. Believe me, 2 weeks ago I was in the dark as much as some of you were. Then all of a sudden things fell in place. It can happen at any time, so keep thinking positively and call your recruiter for updates.


----------



## MatthewMeredith (29 Mar 2011)

Lare said:
			
		

> I guess I'll be one of the few non-Navy tech people there. Got my call today for 11 April BMQ
> 
> My trade is SigOp/ACISS.



Me too! Army? Where are you from? I'm flying out of Nanaimo on the 9th.


----------



## Lare (30 Mar 2011)

Yes, Army. I'll either be flying out of Kelowna, or from Penticton to Vancouver, then onward from there. I'll find out next Wednesday which it is.

(ps. I grew up on the island


----------



## Lively18 (30 Mar 2011)

Lare we have a FB group for all those people who are going to the April 11th BMQ you are welcome to join and get to know some of the people you will be spending 14 weeks with  let me know and ill add you


----------



## Lare (30 Mar 2011)

Already joined, Im Mike


----------



## MatthewMeredith (30 Mar 2011)

Lively18 said:
			
		

> Lare we have a FB group for all those people who are going to the April 11th BMQ you are welcome to join and get to know some of the people you will be spending 14 weeks with  let me know and ill add you



Can you add me as well? I just accepted my offer two days ago


----------



## TTopp (30 Mar 2011)

Finlay got my call. well just for my interview, Tuesday April 5th. Now all i need to do is my medical and fitness test. Maby i will end up seeing you guys sometime this summer.


----------



## Precept (30 Mar 2011)

MatthewMeredith said:
			
		

> Can you add me as well? I just accepted my offer two days ago



What's your name, so someone can add you and invite you to the group. Feel free to send a PM if you don't want to post it in Pub.


----------



## Adam134 (31 Mar 2011)

Precept said:
			
		

> When did you do your MPAC?



I did my MPAC december 8th to 12th or something like that I believe..


----------



## Adam134 (31 Mar 2011)

Confirmed, BMQ 0400E April 25th!! Mp NCM. Who else here has been selected for this basic? Has anyone made a fb group yet?


----------



## Precept (31 Mar 2011)

Adam134 said:
			
		

> Confirmed, BMQ 0400E April 25th!! Mp NCM. Who else here has been selected for this basic? Has anyone made a fb group yet?


Congratulations!


----------



## wasion92 (1 Apr 2011)

Adam134 said:
			
		

> Confirmed, BMQ 0400E April 25th!! Mp NCM. Who else here has been selected for this basic? Has anyone made a fb group yet?



Confirmed for the 25th as well! Field Artillery, let me know if you find a fb group or start one yourself!


----------



## MatthewMeredith (2 Apr 2011)

Precept said:
			
		

> What's your name, so someone can add you and invite you to the group. Feel free to send a PM if you don't want to post it in Pub.



Matthew Meredith (from Nanaimo, BC... It's a common name). Thanks!


----------



## xmikelx (3 Apr 2011)

Im so jealous, ive been waiting since feb 2010 and still no call! i hate this waiting game, good luck to you guys who start the 11th


----------



## EastCoastDreamer (3 Apr 2011)

xmikelx said:
			
		

> Im so jealous, ive been waiting since feb 2010 and still no call! i hate this waiting game, good luck to you guys who start the 11th



What did you apply for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Adam134 (4 Apr 2011)

xmikelx said:
			
		

> Im so jealous, ive been waiting since feb 2010 and still no call! i hate this waiting game, good luck to you guys who start the 11th



Don't worry Mike, I started my application July 2010, the reason for waits are usually because of lack of budget.. It'll work out buddy! Be prepared for a last minute call.


----------



## Adam134 (4 Apr 2011)

Any suggestions for group name for April 25th basic?


----------



## Adam134 (4 Apr 2011)

Everyone attending BMQ april 25th feel free to add me.. Adam Istead.


----------



## Adam134 (4 Apr 2011)

Group created on fb...  04/25/11 St . Jean BMQ 0400E


----------



## ArmyRick (4 Apr 2011)

I am going to put this on here. I am kind of a grinch when it comes to new guys/recruits in the military. The motto of JTF2 is "Deeds not words".

Now I am going into my nice guy mode. Why don't you guys finish BMQ first and then start a facebook group about your course. The raw facts are, not everybody will pass. I am also of the mind that when your on course, you should maintain a low profile until its your time to shine. 

Do what you want, but really guys, my advice is GET THROUGH BMQ and make that your priority!

Have fun and make your own good luck, Grumpy Rick


----------



## Adam134 (4 Apr 2011)

Cheers, I understand what you mean I just figured I'd make a group to get a tally of how many of us are on the site or are from similar areas thats all. Thanks.


----------



## WA88 (5 Apr 2011)

Hey got the call last week! BMQ on the 25th, my trade is MP! See you there!


----------



## Dibbs (5 Apr 2011)

Got a call on 28th of March  ;D going for enrollment on the 6th, will be in QC on the 9th  ;D
could i get an invite for the facebook group plz 
Name is Dalgat Rabadanov.
going in for NETech(Radar)

Thanks!!!


----------



## George Wallace (5 Apr 2011)

Dibbs said:
			
		

> Got a call on 28th of March  ;D going for enrollment on the 6th, will be in QC on the 9th  ;D
> could i get an invite for the facebook group plz
> Name is Dalgat Rabadanov.
> going in for NETech(Radar)
> ...



Army.ca Conduct Guidelines

I guess you skimmed over the part about use of proper grammar, sentence structure, spelling, etc. and the use of MSM Speak as being a NO NO.


----------



## 4Feathers (5 Apr 2011)

Dibbs said:
			
		

> Got a call on 28th of March  ;D going for enrollment on the 6th, will be in QC on the 9th  ;D
> could i get an invite for the facebook group plz
> Name is Dalgat Rabadanov.
> going in for NETech(Radar)
> ...



Best of luck to you!


----------



## Precept (8 Apr 2011)

Last day before the trip to BMQ, can't wait to meet everyone!! Safe travels everyone.


----------



## Booty22 (8 Apr 2011)

Good luck Precept and all the others that are going on the same date!

Do your best and enjoy the pain


----------



## JAudet (11 Apr 2011)

Hi to everyone heading to bmq in april! And congratulations!
I was wondering what everyones application process looked like for those who are heading out soon. 
When did you all first start applying? When did you guys get your interviews and medicals done?
Just curious to see what everyones wait time was like, and what trades they're going in for. I'm sure a lot of people on here who have applied and not got a call yet would love to see where they stand in compared to a lot of the people who have already got calls.

Thanks alot


----------



## kratz (11 Apr 2011)

Have you bothered to read this thread?


----------



## JAudet (11 Apr 2011)

Cheers
 :facepalm:


----------



## Booty22 (14 Apr 2011)

I swear in on the 19th and start BMQ on the 25th!

Hope alot of people are getting offers.


----------



## NavyHopeful (14 Apr 2011)

Just an errant thought... and maybe someone can confirm this for me...

It seems that alot of the calls right now are for NCM-SEP... I'm going for regular enlistment, so I'm guessing that all the SEP trades are getting calls first, to ensure that they are through BMQ before their classes start.  I'm going for either Weapons Engineering Technician or Marine Engineering Mechanic, so I'm figuring that I won't receive my call until a little bit later (say, hopefully, May or June).

Would this seem to be what I'm looking at, or, again, am I overthinking things while I wait?

Any info from people who _know_ and not people who are _guessing_ would be appreciated.  I do appreciate the guesses as well, but at this point, I don't think that someone who _might_ know something and unknowingly gives the wrong answer would be helpful, and it might cause a stir among the crowd.

I appreciate the help, to anyone with answers for me.

Rev


----------



## Adam134 (15 Apr 2011)

Hey NavyHopeful,
You may want to contact your file manager directly for an answer as most people viewing this thread will be those going to basic training this month.. The way I look at it is the wait is the wait, if you want it bad enough then waiting a couple more months won't be the death of you.. I did everything for my trade and was constantly waiting for the next step, but patience is a virtue in the forces. " Hurry up and wait"  is as accurate a saying as ever. I was given 4 days notice for my swearing in and 3 weeks total before I fly out to St Jean. So just make sure you're ready for whenever the call comes if this is infact what you want.
Just my  :2c: ,
Adam


----------



## Deffro (16 Apr 2011)

The need to be ready is paramount. Myself, I was phoned Tuesday, April 14th at 10:00. To be sworn in April 19th and on a plane for St. Jean the following saturday April 23rd for a course start date of April 25th.

This is less than 10 days to inform my current employer and live out my obligations to them, prepare my required documents and purchase any items I'll need for my course. 

Obviously it can be done, however it pays to be mentally prepared.

-jc

NCM - Naval Electronics Technician (Tactical)


----------



## Deffro (16 Apr 2011)

That was meant to read Thursday April 14th.


----------



## NavyHopeful (16 Apr 2011)

That's my train of thought as well, guys.  Well I hope that I don't have to wait too long.  I'm really excited about all my obligations being accepted.  Now I just want that phone call so I can get the ball really rolling.

Good luck to all starting BMQ in April.  Hopefully I'll be getting the call before too long and Might even see you guys and girls there!

Rev


----------



## Booty22 (21 Apr 2011)

For those of us going on the 23rd, can't wait to meet all of you guys.

Only 2 days left


----------



## Booty22 (23 Apr 2011)

So anyone here at the Montreal airport?!!!!!

I'm pretty sure that I'll be here for a few hours before an officer comes


----------



## Booty22 (24 Apr 2011)

I'm here at the Mega, so far it's pretty laid back. But I'd say we'll hit the ground running tomorrow


----------



## xmikelx (23 May 2011)

Infared said:
			
		

> What did you apply for if you don't mind me asking?


I applied for medic and found out its closed for another year  , so im going to go ahead as veh tech and hopefully thatll come soon.


----------



## armyybrat59 (7 Jun 2011)

From what I hear lately, there has been a few VR's Voluntary Release in the April 11th/25th Basic Courses. There has been discussions with the recruits that it's not so bad and this time is only a snapshot of their total time in the forces, it's going to get better and when basic is completed they are going to finally realize their dream and their careers are going to be rewarding.

Seems to me that St. Jean has toughened up a whole hell of a lot.


----------



## kmcneil (25 Jun 2011)

My platoon so far lost about 4 people to the express test, one to a diciplinary recourse and two VR's, one which happened in week 2 (he REALLY wanted to go home).


----------

